# Ramzpaul denounces Kiwifarms "cyberbullying" of Ethan Ralph



## Norbert the Tiger (May 26, 2022)

What I found most interesting is that he expressly denounces Richard Spencer, calling him a piece of shit. I have no position what he says about this forum.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 26, 2022)

Nigga close your eyes


----------



## Benet_Bandito284 (May 26, 2022)

Fuck him.  We didn't do a thing other than document his stupidity.


----------



## Blackwell Abyss (May 26, 2022)

Lol guntguard faggot


----------



## RockHawk (May 26, 2022)

Was this really worth a thread


----------



## OTView (May 26, 2022)

Who


----------



## Woyzeck (May 26, 2022)

I’m sure Ralph appreciates being classified as a victim of bullying. Not at all at odds with his RALPHAMALE image.


----------



## EyeGuy (May 26, 2022)

The white nationalist cries about cyberbullying as he calls you a nigger.


----------



## byuu (May 26, 2022)

He's right, don't bully that poor little fat ginger kid. It got enough problems.


----------



## ░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓ด้้้้้็็็็็้้ (May 26, 2022)

TL;DR: "Oy vey, my poor mensch Ethan Ralph get kicked out of 109 countries for no reason whatsoever. What happened in Portugal is anudda Shoah."

I also love how Ramzpaul insists without evidence that the Gunt Slayer sucker-punched Ethan Ralph in spite of not knowing who started the fight AND that a woman's head was split open despite the whole fight being filmed and that clearly not happening in the footage.

I'm also sure that Ethan will appreciate being equated to Chris Chan. If this is Ramzpaul's desperate attempt at maintaining his ability to guest on the Killstream, it's pretty weak.


----------



## Product Placement (May 26, 2022)

People who dress up cats are the worst people


----------



## FinnSven (May 26, 2022)

How the fuck does he remember 3rd grade? 

He is clearly is about 75.


----------



## RedSkull14 (May 26, 2022)

Cyber bullying isn’t real Ramz you dumb boomer.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (May 26, 2022)

I've been cyberbullied by Ralph.


----------



## BigFatSweatyMan (May 26, 2022)

Ramz is blatantly lying about the situation. He's a Guntguard faggot.


----------



## I fucking love Cocaine (May 26, 2022)

(*?*) GUNTAAAAAYY


----------



## FatDragonDaddy (May 26, 2022)

BS he didn't pick on her.

And he says they picked on her because she was ugly?

Whether she was ugly or not is irrelevant. I think Amber Heard looks like a fucking meth addict. Johnny Depp apparently felt he needed to fuck her into a marriage contract. 

What you look like is irrelevant. People will fuck with you whether they have a "reason" or not.

This guy is a fucking idiot.

Jesus Christ this guy is a fucking tool.


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (May 26, 2022)

RockHawk said:


> Was this really worth a thread


I was not sure if it belonged in one of the other posts or deserved its own thread.  Did not seem wholly on topic of any of the other posts I saw.
Once again, I take absolutely no position one way or another on what Ramzpaul has to say on this matter--I just found it interesting that he mentioned Portugal and Kiwi farms explicitly.


----------



## CowPox (May 26, 2022)

He loves the drama and follows and knows every nuance of it he just wants to signal his good character, meanwhile his christianity nonsense preaches that the meek shall inherit the earth while he simultaneously bitches about his people being replaced in their homelands by hoards of niggers, he's full of contradiction but can have good takes and seems like a cool guy.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (May 26, 2022)

get ramz'ed in the ass you kike fuck


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (May 26, 2022)

Awful quiet about Ralph committing revenge porn and threatening to rape people's significant others.


----------



## GreeneCoDeputy (May 26, 2022)

Norbert the Tiger said:


> I was not sure if it belonged in one of the other posts or deserved its own thread.  Did not seem wholly on topic of any of the other posts I saw.
> Once again, I take absolutely no position one way or another on what Ramzpaul has to say on this matter--I just found it interesting that he mentioned Portugal and Kiwi farms explicitly.


Okay. I take no position on the question of you being a faggot.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (May 26, 2022)

RockHawk said:


> Was this really worth a thread


These 5 gunt and catboy threads a day are kind of shitting up the right side of the site. They should at least be hidden like tommy tooter threads


----------



## FinnSven (May 26, 2022)

Maybe this girl was an imaginary friend who he created when he was being bullied by these kids. 

The only way he could handle it, and still cope to this day, is believe that these bullying incidents were happening to her and not him.


----------



## Buel19 (May 26, 2022)

Ramzpaul, Richard Spencer and Nick Fuentes all hate each other, yet are somehow united in being gunt guards.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (May 26, 2022)

Last I remember Ramzpaul isn't a total dummy. If you can get him to actually watch the footage and see Ralph confront them he could probably change his opinion.


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (May 26, 2022)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> Last I remember Ramzpaul isn't a total dummy. If you can get him to actually watch the footage and see Ralph confront them he could probably change his opinion.


Yeah I like Ramzpaul well enough, and agree full stop with him re Spencer, although in the past he more or less insinsuated his negative feelinsg, whereas today he just called him a piece of shit.  Ramzpaul is definitely playing the youtube game choosing what he says and how he says it to delay getting banned as long as possible.  I am more of a Devon Stack, Vincent James guy myself.


----------



## JustStopDude (May 26, 2022)

What the fuck happened to Ben Stein?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (May 26, 2022)

Whos Ramzpaul?


----------



## XxTardWranglerxX (May 26, 2022)

Norbert the Tiger said:


> Yeah I like Ramzpaul well enough, and agree full stop with him re Spencer, although in the past he more or less insinsuated his negative feelinsg, whereas today he just called him a piece of shit.  Ramzpaul is definitely playing the youtube game choosing what he says and how he says it to delay getting banned as long as possible.  I am more of a Devon Stack, Vincent James guy myself.


But Ralph hates people who censor themselves to stay on YouTube, a position he strategically picked up after the definitely-not-his YouTube restream got banned


----------



## Fuzhou (May 26, 2022)

Guys, the real Cyberbully was the friends we made along the way. Also


----------



## AltisticRight (May 26, 2022)

Ah yes,_ cyberbullying._ If any of your retarded leftist critics cried that out, you'd be mocking them you senile ole'boomer. Don't like cyberbullying? How about turn off your modem and stop documenting every second of your life?


----------



## Popper Whiting (May 26, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Ah yes,_ cyberbullying._ If any of your retarded leftist critics cried that out, you'd be mocking them you senile ole'boomer. Don't like cyberbullying? How about turn off your modem and stop documenting every second of your life?


How quickly they become the wilting flowers they once loved to mock.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (May 26, 2022)

I will never understand the fact that people continue to go to bat for Ralph. After the infamous sex video, you really should put away the tweezers and let the fire ants have him.


----------



## Sneed Weed (May 26, 2022)

Ramz has always been an assblasted Alejandro, he better calm down before he ends up one of Jim's monthly recaps


----------



## Sneedlerino (May 26, 2022)

What's this guy's argument? That Ralph has grounds to sue to Cog? Where? In the US? Cog isn't American? In Portugal? Ralph nor Cog are from there. Where's the Jurisdiction? Ralph wouldn't have a fucking case. He doesn't have any money to sue people. He can't afford to sue anyone. 

Amazing he clearly didn't watch the video, knows nothing about the situation, just jumps on "people are unstable looking for clout". Cog and Ralph have a long history and Ralph has fucked with Cog relentlessly. 

There's no evidence that a woman was hurt. 

Who is this faggot? He's just some old asshole who talks about things he doesn't know about?


----------



## AltisticRight (May 26, 2022)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> I will never understand the fact that people continue to go to bat for Ralph. After the infamous sex video, you really should put away the tweezers and let the fire ants have him.


Reminder that these people consider themselves as based God-fearing Christian men. 

They are prepping a 5'1'' heathen who is the embodiment of the Antichrist. Like a gunted Baphomet, a Guntphomet.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (May 26, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Whos Ramzpaul?


I fear this requires a delve into Internet Famous. But it smells of poo in there.


----------



## Angry Shoes (May 26, 2022)

All you have to do is not be retarded on the Internet and you won't be cyberbullied.


----------



## Barbarus (May 26, 2022)

Kiwifarms Jihad on Ramzpaul next after we have finished with Ralph


----------



## Kerr Avon (May 26, 2022)

Can't wait for the suicide watch when he eventually gets blasted by the Gunt for snaking


----------



## urr13 account (May 26, 2022)

Ralph, a dysgenic poop-eater with tard rage issues that routinely threatens to rape peoples wives and challenges people to fights, shouldn't be made fun of because, why, exactly?

Also all COG did was follow him with a camera for a bit, what's Ralph going to charge him with, stalking? Considering their interactions prior to the event I doubt that would hold up.

And its clear from the video that Ralph escalates it, the first knock-down was defensive, it becomes more offensive as it goes on but I still think Ralph would have a tough case and since the Portuguese police didn't give a shit, Ralphs gonna have a. hard road pressing charges, and even if he does he would also face charges, hell, with his priors he might end up more fucked than the guy who humiliated him.


----------



## MvAgusta (May 26, 2022)

Ramz is a washed up lolbertarian hasbeen and his opinion is retarded


----------



## Mr. Manchester (May 26, 2022)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> I fear this requires a delve into Internet Famous. But it smells of poo in there.


Think I'll just skip it and assume he's a retard.


----------



## Tacitus Kilgore (May 26, 2022)

Is RamzPaul still plowing that Jew chick with the big tits?

No one cares what that boomer says. He hasn't been relevant in years.


----------



## Harlan Wick (May 26, 2022)

Buel19 said:


> Ramzpaul, Richard Spencer and Nick Fuentes all hate each other, yet are somehow united in being gunt guards.


In Ramzpaul and Richard Spencer's cases the Gunt is a signal boost for content that wouldn't get heard otherwise. As for Nick "Catboy Chaser", it's the same weird bromance that Hitler and Mussolini had.


----------



## Oliveoil (May 26, 2022)

Ramz.
Ralph has left a consistend WRECKAGE in the lives of 4 women now?
In the lives of two children.
In the lives of the people he worked with.
To ignore this is simply irresposible and amoral.
This opinion schocks me from someone who seemed to be so measured. 

Trully DIVORCED from reality.


----------



## Just Another Kiwi (May 26, 2022)

Doomer boomer comes to the tepid rescue of the rage-pig way too late.  But all these old Trump-era internet right wingers have been making 2022 their hill to die on for some reason, especially around Ralph, so I guess he wanted in on the action.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (May 26, 2022)

The only reason people like Ralph get so much crap is because of the crap they do and the crap way they act.  If Ralph wasn't always so wasted on his streams, didn't talk like he was such a "I will knock you out!" big fightin' man, and did always talk such cringe shit like the tried and true Ralphamale Debate Technique where he talks endless shit about someone's family and loved ones only to turn to the "YOU TALKIN' 'BOUT MAH FAMILY YOU RAT BASTARD!" when the person just MENTIONS a Ralphafamily member with the "THEY BROUGH MAH FAMILY INTO IT!" insanity Ralph wouldn't engender such dislike.


----------



## Christorian X (May 26, 2022)

Generally I take time to offer more considered responses but it seems I can only find two:

1) Lol.

2) Isn't he one of the same people crying about censorship?


----------



## MediocreMilt (May 26, 2022)

God, gay fucking shit like this is what you get when Youtube hides the dislikes.


----------



## Deathfromabove (May 27, 2022)

I feel like there is a cutoff point for people and their ability to fully understand this side of the internet. Ramzpaul is what, in his late 50s early 60s? He was probably in his late 30s when the internet became a massive inescapable thing in the late 90s early 2000s. I think people like that can never really get it.


----------



## Undercover Commissioner (May 27, 2022)

At 6:50 Ramz unironically says "yeah its not a good look".
Do these people have no self-awareness?

How does  Gunt guarding help of us win the culture war?


----------



## ChromaQuack (May 27, 2022)

Thanks for the free publicity, Ramz.

Also cute sushi cat poster, let me know where I can get one to put right next to the one with ralph crying on the streets of Lisbon.



Undercover Commissioner said:


> How does Gunt guarding help of us win the culture war?


It's been over for years— in fact, it was never a thing, only the embers of grift remain.


----------



## Wonder Boy (May 27, 2022)

lol pity, i always took him to be one of the more sensible people in the online right as he never got flagged or deplatformed despite having his name and face on display from day 1 (i was watching him in 2012). but he was also usually irrelevant, at least until now and for pretty embarrassing reasons.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 27, 2022)

What a brainless retard.


----------



## Bioniclelover (May 27, 2022)




----------



## No. 7 cat (May 27, 2022)

426 likes to 190 dislikes, as of now, which has to be a bit of a ratio, and most likes would be his dwindling, drooling fanbase. Gunt is a nasty little blob who's the author of his own troubles. I kinda forgot Ramzpaul existed. Boring old fart.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (May 27, 2022)

I thought we didn't have threads about random people and their thoughts about Ralph, usually they're somewhat relevant.


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 28, 2022)

Ram, we're not /pol faggot. Pretending to like Jesus and regurgitating right wing slogans and talking points isn't a free pass for fat tits here.


----------



## Punished Brent (May 28, 2022)

Who? Its just some old man? 
Why do nick and ralph surround themselves with boomers?


----------



## George Cuckzunian (May 28, 2022)

Something kind of funny about that Ramzpaul basically says Ralph is the Equivalent of an ugly, fat, stupid retard and people shouldn't bully him because he is too retarded to answer for his actions.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 28, 2022)

Fucking dislexia. I read this as Rampunzel denounces Kiwifarms.


----------



## Harlan Wick (May 28, 2022)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Fucking dislexia. I read this as Rampunzel denounces Kiwifarms.


That's a better take than what the video was about.


----------



## Puck (May 28, 2022)

Ramz sounds like a 13 year old girl, with all this complaining about cyberbullying


----------



## Stoneheart (May 28, 2022)

ahh anohter glowie to defend the glowing catboy and the ragehog...


----------



## Insanely Retarded (May 28, 2022)

This is fucking pathetic. I only know of this guy from being one of Ralph's rotating guests (probably why he's so desperate to defend Ralph because who the fuck cares about him besides Ralph's 60 sycophants?), he's boring as fuck and I've never bothered listening to him for long.

Metokur just named him along with Colette and specifically said that he pretends not to know what's going on with Ralph when he gunt guards. 
Pathetic.


----------



## Armor King (May 28, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> This is fucking pathetic. I only know of this guy from being one of Ralph's rotating guests (probably why he's so desperate to defend Ralph because who the fuck cares about him besides Ralph's 60 sycophants?), he's boring as fuck and I've never bothered listening to him for long.
> 
> Metokur just named him along with Colette and specifically said that he *pretends not to know what's going on with Ralph* when he gunt guards.
> Pathetic.


Metokur should know, he also pretended not to know what was going with Ralph for like 2+ years.


----------



## Trench (May 29, 2022)

Paul will do what’s in his best interests and he believes that’s maintain his grifting pipeline from groyper and ralphamale. Denouncing Ethan would just hurt his financial interests. He’s just in it for the money which of course is fine. it just makes anything he has to say sound disingenuous.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (May 29, 2022)

Damn, I like Ramzpaul too. Seems a lot more reasonable, normal and less of sperg compared to a lot personalities on the right.

I don't know why all these people are so indebted to Ethan Ralph. Between his show and his Twitter, everything Ralph does is built around random feuds he is picking with people that have slighted him. How you can just sit by and pretend that Ralph didn't bring this on himself is absurd.


----------



## Butwhythough (May 29, 2022)

To me Ramzpaul is a "literally who" other than he showed up to the killstream kingpin invitational. I have no idea who he is and can't be that reputable if he's guntguarding. Why even associate with Ralph at this point, everything the gunt touches turns to shit. If Paul wants to prevent that he should be breaking his ties with Ralph.


----------



## Quest 4 Truth (May 29, 2022)

Schlomo Silverscreenblatt said:


> Last I remember Ramzpaul isn't a total dummy. If you can get him to actually watch the footage and see Ralph confront them he could probably change his opinion.





LordofCringe7206 said:


> I don't know why all these people are so indebted to Ethan Ralph.


Maybe, but he has a vested interest in not doing so. He fears closing the door on having access to the low-brow *Killstream* and its loud-mouthed, fecal-smeared owner Ethan Ralph by calling out the blatant criminality of its host.


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (May 29, 2022)

Quest 4 Truth said:


> Maybe, but he has a vested interest in not doing so. He fears closing the door on having access to the low-brow *Killstream* and its loud-mouthed, fecal-smeared owner Ethan Ralph by calling out the blatant criminality of its host.
> 
> View attachment 3332229


In fairness, that was several months ago.  I have no idea whether Ramzpaul is still collaborating with the guy. Ramzpaul also used to interact with Richard Spencer, but has since disavowed him (and is quite correct in doing so).   Even slower horses can still finish the race.


----------



## draggs (May 29, 2022)

What possible reason is there to guntguard lol

You don't get paid anywhere near enough to make it worthwhile, ask Gaytor

Ralph will inevitably turn and ragepig on you, ask Gaytor again. Or Rekieta or Jim or anyone (who weren't guntguards but did have okay to good relationships with Ralph at one point before Ralph did what Ralph does, turn on them)


----------



## urr13 account (May 29, 2022)

My theory on this recent bout of guntgaurding is, while the Lisbon smackdown was a very specific situation with Ralph asking COG to come find him in Portugal, and then Ralph getting in COGs face/spitting on him and his friend, etc. leading to Ralph getting his shit kicked in.

Paranoid internet people (mersh, ramzpaul, baked) worry that the message people will take from it is that it is okay and even celebrated to beat up internet people IRL, so they remove all context and denounce it as loud as they can. It is fear that has turned them to guntgaurding this time.


----------



## Quest 4 Truth (May 29, 2022)

LordofCringe7206 said:


> I don't know why all these people are so indebted to Ethan Ralph.





Norbert the Tiger said:


> In fairness, that was several months ago.  I have no idea whether Ramzpaul is still collaborating with the guy. Ramzpaul also used to interact with Richard Spencer, but has since disavowed him (and is quite correct in doing so).   Even slower horses can still finish the race.


Just last month, Paul Ramsey & his wife (?) Sasha attended the Ethan Ralph Killstream Kingpin Championship International Bowling Match at some bowling alley in the Dallas area so he has had fairly recent contact with him.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (May 29, 2022)

Kiwifarms is the best site to get up to date coverage on Ralph. And Null knew this and initially disliked giving Gunt his own board (I remember it was during the sex tape leak and I asked him). But anyway when you're a truly devoted lolcow there's simply no such thing as bad coverage. Which is why celebs want to get articles on TMZ.

It's more or less akin to symbiosis. Lolcows make idiots of themselves and Kiwifarms covers it and them they get more attention.

It'd be bullying and "cyberstalking" if Kiwifarms was organizing raids and sending Pizza's to his house. Since Ethan is a publicity whore this forum is only a plus for his career.


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (May 29, 2022)

Quest 4 Truth said:


> Just last month, Paul Ramsey & his wife (?) Sasha attended the Ethan Ralph Killstream Kingpin Championship International Bowling Match at some bowling alley in the Dallas area so he has had fairly recent contact with him.
> 
> View attachment 3332618


Was this in person? Sasha is either his live-in girlfriend or wife and also, from what I understand, the principal bread-winner.  Bringing Sasha and the gunt into contact, even if virtual, would be like bringing matter and anti-matter together, I would think. She is fairly lady-like, older, probably pre-menopausal.  More of a traditional consernative, the sort of person who is the traditional GOP constituency that the leadership never does jack or shit for, always so preoccupied with being the paid-to-lose wing of the uniparty.  I cannot imagine her doing anything other than wincing at disgust at even being introduced to Gunt...


----------



## Quest 4 Truth (May 29, 2022)

Quest 4 Truth said:


> Just last month, Paul Ramsey & his wife (?) Sasha attended the Ethan Ralph Killstream Kingpin Championship International Bowling Match at some bowling alley in the Dallas area so he has had fairly recent contact with him.





Norbert the Tiger said:


> Was this in person?



Yes, in person. They did a livestream on their drive out from Arkansas on their way to Texas. They were located one or two lanes over from The Gunt.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 29, 2022)

Cardenio said:


> sending Pizza's to his house.


That's something he'll have zero issues with. Just look at how fat he is, he eats a lot of greasy pizza.


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (May 29, 2022)

Quest 4 Truth said:


> Yes, in person. They did a livestream on their drive out from Arkansas on their way to Texas. They were located one or two lanes over from The Gunt.


I might have to watch that....


----------



## The Internet Dick (May 30, 2022)

Barbarus said:


> Kiwifarms Jihad on Ramzpaul next after we have finished with Ralph


Ramzpaul is as brittle as carnival glass. From what I can tell from his videos, he lives with his little bird of a wife in what looks like a tiny, cheap rental house with pink-painted walls. I can almost smell the cats.

I'm sure you could troll that amiable, bewildered old man into suicidal despair with little trouble. He'd be easily overwhelmed. He sees himself as an old-school gentleman and probably wouldn't understand why he's being targeted. He certainly couldn't wrap his head around the joy you get from cruelty for its own sake.

Fun  story:  many years ago, I managed to get the Manchester, England home address of notorious British pedophile Nigel Oldfield--not an easy thing to do back then since British police protect their sex offender registry, unlike the US. I made a flyer with Oldfield's photograph, home address, and list of criminal offenses and emailed it to every child abuse survivor's group in that part of the UK. Hilarity ensued.

Nigel Oldfield, now happily dead and burning in hell, liked watching and sharing videos of little girl rape. He had it coming. Ramzpaul, who puts on a suit and tie for his cheesy little videos and dreams of 'happy homelands', doesn't.


----------



## CringeMomma (May 30, 2022)

just gonna drop this here.....


----------



## Hüftpriester (May 31, 2022)

Found this in the replies to one of Metokur's tweets and it made me laugh so I figured I'd leave it here.


----------



## CowPox (Jun 30, 2022)

He seems to becoming a full blown jesus freak lately, he can't go ten minutes without bringing it up, soon he'll be flipping on his white nationalist stance and stop seeing skin color altogether welcoming in the meek to his country to help fulfill his kike prophecy.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jun 30, 2022)

I love how he describes the Gunt as "kind of flamboyant" 
 
Guess thats why he fits in at Cozy.
He goes onto compare Ralph to Chris Chan and basically comes to the same conclusion that Chrissie Mayr (?) chick did, "picking on Ralph is like picking on a retarded kid"
When even an attempted Gunt Guarding turns into a Felting.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Jul 4, 2022)

So sick of Ramzpaul’s Guntguarding. Hard to take him seriously anymore.


----------

